# Boss 10' boxplow bobcat/quick attach for sale



## rick W (Dec 17, 2015)

Boss box in excellent shape with HD rubber cutting edge for sale. 
First $1500 usd.

















Located in Windsor Ontario 1 mile south of Detroit Michigan. No duty, made in Iron Mountain Michigan. Can load on trailer or truck.

[email protected]


----------



## On a Call (Jan 14, 2015)

Are those wings removable ? 

How worn is the edge ?

How old is it ?

Thanks, Brian


----------



## rick W (Dec 17, 2015)

its a box plow, no wings dont come off. we have owned it for 2 years, think its 4 years old and rubber edge was new a year ago and still pretty good.


----------



## ponyboy (Dec 19, 2006)

U could unbolt the box and turn it into a plow that's how they ship from boss


----------



## rick W (Dec 17, 2015)

I know its the end of the season but want this GONE.

Anyone with a somewhat reasonable offer? $1400?


----------

